# TH350 BOP question



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

Does anyone know if a 4X4 trans tail shaft will fit on a BOP TH350?


----------



## chrisn (2 mo ago)

yes the output shaft from a chevy 350 turbo will fit a bop 350 turbo , they are the same trans except for the bell housing bolt pattern , so you could put a poncho buick olds or caddy in a 4x4 a fried of mine has a chevy 4x4 with a bop 400 setup for his 4x4 truck dam thing can pull lots better than it did with the chevy but it makes monster torque down low in the rpm scale he built it to plow snow


----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

My dad and i are kicking the idea around of taking my 1990 wrangler motor and trans out and dropping in one of my pontiac motors (probably the 557) the th350 and strapping a xfer case to it (np208 or np205 maybe) and going with a ford 8.8 out of an explorer... the dana 30 front axle is strong enough for what i want to do with the jeep...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Most of you guys probably know this, but in the '50's through the early '60's GMC pickups used Pontiac engines. IIRC, you could even get tripower on several of them. 
The nature of the Pontiac did make for a great load-hauler with all the low end grunt at low rpms. Very well suited to 4x4 and off road use.


----------

